# Ashes cricket 2009 problem-not loading



## Gaurav265 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have ashes cricket 2009,when i install and run in win7 it cant start ,but it was running in task manazer processes also wait for 2-5 min nothing happens.then i search on google then found that there is a problem with this game in windows 7.then i install in it in win xp and same problem exist,game not loading.
It is not pirated game,original game i bought this game in a local store.
So,i need your help ,plssss help me.i want to play this game anyway(i like cricket).
Plsssss...  -i am waiting


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you try reinstalling? 
Also try a newer video driver if possible. Clear all temp files.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 5, 2011)

@ Gaurav what is ur system config


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 5, 2011)

I reinstalls many times.
My system config--
intel core 2 duo e2180@ 2 ghz
kingston ddr2 1+1=2 gb ram
nvidia geforce 9400 gt 1 gb gddr2 vid mem.
Now running win xp sp3.
I am waiting for your response...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 6, 2011)

Try the 1.1 official patch & get back

Browsing Official Patches - PlanetCricket Downloads Centre - Powered by PHCDownload


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 6, 2011)

I installed patch beta 1 and 2, installed correctly but nothing happens.problem still same.i think it is any software issue also i have not any   antivirus installed.
So,i think i have to format my total hdd and try again.
Anyway tell me if you find any solution.you can send me mails.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 6, 2011)

Re install the dot net framework 2.0 i think the game needs that


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Install latest framework and try running the game. I play it on Win 7 without any issues.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have installed .net framework 2.0 and 3.5 .there are many games are installed in my pc like gta4,sf4,batman as,cod 5,6,7 etc and i think all game softwares are autimatically installed.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> i have installed .net framework 2.0 and 3.5 .there are many games are installed in my pc like gta4,sf4,batman as,cod 5,6,7 etc and i think all game softwares are autimatically installed.


Actually they don't many times. Like I was facing problems with Catalyst Center and then guys here told me to install .net framework 4.0 and I never faced that problem. So if AMD catalyst need that they should install that right but they don't so install the latest yourself and see if that helps.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok bro, itry again uninstall and reinstall .net


----------

